# Paul Watmuff



## TIM STENNER (Jun 20, 2007)

Just learnt this evening that Paul Watmuff passed away a few days ago. Paul started his sea going adventured as an engineering cadet with Shaw Saville. Then much later transferred to offshore rigs operated by Houlder Offshore.

Regards
TIM STENNER


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear of Paul's passing. I sailed with him on Shaw Savill's "Canopic" in the early 70's and although I didn't know him very well he always had a good laugh and ready smile.


----------

